# LibCom down again?



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 8, 2005)

Seems like it to me.... haven't been to access it all morning


----------



## knopf (Dec 8, 2005)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 8, 2005)

knopf said:
			
		

> Works fine for me.



Oh, might be me then - this happens at work now and again.


----------



## Valve (Dec 9, 2005)

ah shit, here we go.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139332


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 9, 2005)

note that the last post on that thread is a month old


----------



## Valve (Dec 9, 2005)

was bringing to attention the fallout last time this was brought up....


----------



## blamblam (Dec 9, 2005)

And the site wasn't even down!

www.libcom.org for anyone wondering what all the fuss is about


----------



## rednblack (Dec 9, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> And the site wasn't even down!
> 
> www.libcom.org for anyone wondering what all the fuss is about



spammer!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> And the site wasn't even down!
> 
> www.libcom.org for anyone wondering what all the fuss is about


once they visit that site, they'll wonder even more.


----------



## catch (Dec 10, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> once they visit that site, they'll wonder even more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2005)

catch said:
			
		

>


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 14, 2005)

my college has FILTERD libcom? wtf? I'm pretty sure *no one * goes on it.    I only tryed to do homework.   
what a mystery.


----------



## catch (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it just the forums that are filtered or the whole site?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> my college has FILTERD libcom? wtf? I'm pretty sure *no one * goes on it.    I only tryed to do homework.
> what a mystery.


the sound of tumbleweed is the signature tune of that site.


----------



## catch (Dec 14, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the sound of tumbleweed is the signature tune of that site.


That'd be the same site that hosts discussion boards for your organisation would it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2005)

catch said:
			
		

> That'd be the same site that hosts discussion boards for your organisation would it?


as i've mentioned elsewhere, i believe that everyone has a cross to bear.


----------



## catch (Dec 14, 2005)

who's the bearer and who's the cross in this case?


----------



## jimmer (Dec 14, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the sound of tumbleweed is the signature tune of that site.


 If that's really the case, then how come it gets the same number of visitors every month that your organisation's site has had since January 2003?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 14, 2005)

catch said:
			
		

> Is it just the forums that are filtered or the whole site?




No the whole thing.


----------



## cats hammers (Dec 14, 2005)

jimmer said:
			
		

> If that's really the case, then how come it gets the same number of visitors every month that your organisation's site has had since January 2003?



Maybe he means tumbleweed with a REALLY BIG amp?


----------



## catch (Dec 15, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> No the whole thing.



that's shite. Try it through the old enrager.net url? Or maybe try it through a direct link to an article or discussion?


----------



## blamblam (Dec 15, 2005)

If it's important you could try viewing it through the Google cache perhaps? By putting libcom.org into google? Or just clicking here 

Could you PM one of us your college details? Cos we could drop them a line and ask to be de-blocked. Do they allow any far-right sites to be viewed? Or other far left ones?

I think I'll ignore pickman's contributions.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2005)

Get someone to send the URL to you as link in an e-mail, then click on it - works for loads of other blocked sites.


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...



But of course, nobody on Urban75 would slag off libcom, would they?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2005)

Just ignore it mate.


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> But of course, nobody on Urban75 would slag off libcom, would they?



Naaa, they'd probably just go through the dustbin to retrieve incorrect information in order to try and insult people.

 

I certainly haven't slagged libcom.

I see hibee is on form over at the new forums, accusing me and the Editor of swapping child porn no less...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...



how many threads have there actually been on Libcom about Urban?

I mean I made a tongue in cheek one when Urban was going slow, in response to all the Libcom down again threads.

I've said the level of political debate on urban can be atrocious (though hardly something avoidable on such a large heterogenous forum).

I don't think anyone on Libcom has actually slagged off urban, infact quite a few of the Libcom mods are on Urban as are regular libcom posters.


----------



## cats hammers (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...



This is, however, untrue, yes?


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

jackwupton said:
			
		

> This is, however, untrue, yes?



Well, it's not... but there we go.

It's certainly nowhere near the levels of ern's new board, but that's to be expected really.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 15, 2005)

Well... I've never seen any anti-Urban75 comments, but hell... I use both forums and am quite capable of criticism Urban75 _on _ Urban75... the same goes for the others who post on both. This place is hardly going to self-destruct on the criticism from its participants.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Well, it's not... but there we go.
> 
> It's certainly nowhere near the levels of ern's new board, but that's to be expected really.



And to be fair... when I post on that board (I'm a discussion slag) there is definitly a 'no board wars' attitude from the regulars there


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> And to be fair... when I post on that board (I'm a discussion slag) there is definitly a 'no board wars' attitude from the regulars there



I wasn't having a go at you, DC.

Just bored waiting for some software to install and was baiting Butchers.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> I wasn't having a go at you, DC.
> 
> Just bored waiting for some software to install and was baiting Butchers.



how would that bait Butchers? he's never on Libcom these days.
why are you making up blatant lies about libcom being for people to slag off urban?


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> how would that bait Butchers? he's never on Libcom these days.
> why are you making up blatant lies about libcom being for people to slag off urban?



I'm not saying for a second its sole purpose is to slag off Urban - but neither am I lying...

http://www. libcom.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7095

http://www. libcom.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3323

... as a quick search of the forum reveals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...


no wonder yr software's taking so long to download, with you using all manner of searchtools for yr strange quest.


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

Funny how the main protagonists proudly display trollinggang.org in their status...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, that second one is very intersting - one poster who made 5 posts _in total_ and nearly all on that thread slags of U75 and load of libcom and TG mods all call him an idiot and defend U75. Bit of an own goal that one.


----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yes, that second one is very intersting - one poster who made 5 posts _in total_ and nearly all on that thread slags of U75 and load of libcom and TG mods all call him an idiot and defend U75. Bit of an own goal that one.



Keeping quiet about the first one though, eh?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2005)

Not at all, some criticisms of U75 was made over, what 10 posts? Big deal. I'm nothing to do with libcom, i've not posted there in years, i'm just pointing out that you inadvertently managed to undermine your own case and so painted those you're trying to attack in a better light than was your original aim. That's all - i'm not getting dragged into this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Keeping quiet about the first one though, eh?


yr obsessed.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2005)

Can't say I'm that bothered - you can't please everyone and it's human nature to have a pop at someone as soon as they start to get anywhere, so maybe I should be flattered by being called a 'Hippy Entrepreneur turned hypocritical fascist capitalist'      

I've always had a soft spot for libcom (even if their new name is really, really shit) and they've never been any bother at all to me.

Good luck to 'em I say!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Is there some special new internet rule that states no other board may allow criticism of Urban?  Is one's membership under threat if you're found not being appropriately positive about Urban elsewhere?  Is pk U75's dissent watcher?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Is pk U75's dissent watcher?


no, it's something shorter than that and it doesn't begin with a d.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Is pk U75's dissent watcher?



Just bored and looking for a fight, more likely.

The Tolling Gang people have already made it perfectly clear that we aren't trying to tempt people over to the dark side and leave U75. Nobody is being asked to choose between the two boards, The Tolling Gang boards are not intended as and never will be a threat to U75 and the people running both boards are not up for a board war.

pk, if you have some intelligent comment to make, then fine, make it.

If not, please stop trying to create bad blood where (as far as I'm aware) none exists.

Thank you.


----------



## blamblam (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Seems to be yet another place where the "anarkids" can slag off Urban75, as a quick search of their forum reveals...


What the hell's wrong with you?

Where? A couple of nutters who got banned from u75 started posting there about "ediot" and we (the admins) deleted it - this was about 18 months ago. If it started again we'd delete it, like we did then. Most of us post on u75, as I think you'll have noticed, so why are you just making shit up?


----------



## blamblam (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> I'm not saying for a second its sole purpose is to slag off Urban - but neither am I lying...
> 
> http://www.libcom.org/forums/viewto...tral. You must've looked a way back for that.


----------



## catch (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> I'm not saying for a second its sole purpose is to slag off Urban - but neither am I lying...
> 
> http://www. libcom.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7095
> 
> ...



Let's see. A joke thread parodying the numerous ones like this.

And a thread where someone with a total of 5 posts slags of urban and gets a bollocking for it.

Well done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2005)

_nul points_ for pk's toadying attempt at trolling.


----------



## hibee (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Naaa, they'd probably just go through the dustbin to retrieve incorrect information in order to try and insult people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never accused you or anyone else of collecting child porn.

I am happy to make clear that, to the best of my knowledge, pk has never collected, exchanged or had any involvement with child porn.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## pk (Dec 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Is there some special new internet rule that states no other board may allow criticism of Urban?  Is one's membership under threat if you're found not being appropriately positive about Urban elsewhere?  Is pk U75's dissent watcher?



It's way more simple and straightforward than that.

If you likened these boards to a pub, and the Editor as landlord - and a load of moaners went and set up their own pub because they didn't like the licencing hours or the beer, then subsequently many of them spent most of their time slagging off the patrons and management of their former drinking establishment, passing round photos and personal info, accusing their former landlord of being racist, etc., then the landlord of said establishment would be well within his rights to bar the whole sorry lot of them.

Then the newly set-up bar would soon run out of beer, and many of the backstabbing former patrons would inevitably come crawling back, tail betwixt legs.

I think it's perfectly clear that many - though not all - of the people behind this new forum have been eager to pour scorn and snide comments on U75 and the management, and have been for some time.... in spite of the vehement "how duur you!" denials to the contrary.

My advice to those people is simple - don't come back, it's not as though you're missed!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> It's way more simple and straightforward than that.
> 
> If you likened these boards to a pub, and the Editor as landlord - and a load of moaners went and set up their own pub because they didn't like the licencing hours or the beer, then subsequently many of them spent most of their time slagging off the patrons and management of their former drinking establishment, passing round photos and personal info, accusing their former landlord of being racist, etc., then the landlord of said establishment would be well within his rights to bar the whole sorry lot of them.
> 
> ...




and this has got to do with Libcom how?

Also people don't like arselicks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> It's way more simple and straightforward than that.
> 
> If you likened these boards to a pub, and the Editor as landlord - and a load of moaners went and set up their own pub because they didn't like the licencing hours or the beer, then subsequently many of them spent most of their time slagging off the patrons and management of their former drinking establishment, passing round photos and personal info, accusing their former landlord of being racist, etc., then the landlord of said establishment would be well within his rights to bar the whole sorry lot of them.
> 
> ...


i get the feeling you haven't considered that analogy at all. cos it's crap.


----------



## hibee (Dec 15, 2005)

The one who spends his time "pouring scorn", and an obsessive amount of time, trainspotter-like, counting people's posts and so on, is you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i get the feeling you haven't considered that analogy at all. cos it's crap.



It's also an abject LIE that The Tolling Gang people are largely composed of self-confessed troublemakers and backstabbers.

WE've said, on a number of occasions, that we have NO INTENTION WHATSOEVER of starting a board war. 

We also have NO intention of attacking these boards or their management. It is true that some posters in The Tolling Gang are banned from here. 

It is also true that many, if not most, of The Tolling Gang's current membership post on both boards. Nobody's being forced to choose between U75 and the Tolling Gang.

What useful purpose would it serve for us, a fledgling board, to start a board war with as large a board as U75? It wouldn't do either board any favours. And the general consensus at The Tolling Gang is to have NO board wars.

The Libcom boards also have U75 posters, and some of the posters banned from Libcom have also found a home at The Tolling Gang boards. As have some Libcom posters who  continue to use both the Libcom and The Tolling Gang boards. I haven't as yet seen any complaints from the Libcom people about The Tolling Gang or vice versa.

The Tolling Gang boards are not intended to be better or worse than U75. They are merely intended to be something different. 

I thought we'd sorted out all this on a previous thread.

So, pk, stop this, please.

Nobody, apart from you seemingly, wants another bunfight over this issue.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 15, 2005)

Mate just ignore it, there's no need to respond. Just leave him to it.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 15, 2005)

wot Pilgrim said.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Then the newly set-up bar would soon run out of beer, and many of the backstabbing former patrons would inevitably come crawling back, tail betwixt legs.


FFS


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> FFS


Well, I like LibCom.

Still making my mind up about the 'other place' though.


----------



## JTG (Dec 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 16, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, I like LibCom.
> 
> Still making my mind up about the 'other place' though.


It doesn't really matter whether you like either of them though, does it?  I'm sure we're all waiting with bated breath for your judgement on the other place though.


----------



## pk (Dec 16, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter whether you like either of them though, does it?  I'm sure we're all waiting with bated breath for your judgement on the other place though.



Not much to judge if all the shit's hidden...


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 16, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Not much to judge if all the shit's hidden...


So would you prefer I stick my "pk's a cunt" thread in the general forum then?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> So would you prefer I stick my "pk's a cunt" thread in the general forum then?


I could think of quite a few places where I'd like to stick such a thread, but none of them are on these boards    

You coming to Offline tonight, then?


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 16, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I could think of quite a few places where I'd like to stick such a thread, but none of them are on these boards
> 
> You coming to Offline tonight, then?


Would love to, but I've got sooooo much on tonight


----------



## pk (Dec 16, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> So would you prefer I stick my "pk's a cunt" thread in the general forum then?



No, you can stick that one up ---'s arse.


----------



## past caring (Dec 16, 2005)

hibee said:
			
		

> The one who spends his time "pouring scorn", and an obsessive amount of time, trainspotter-like, counting people's posts and so on, is you.









Quite.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't we just get along?


----------



## pk (Dec 16, 2005)

hibee said:
			
		

> The one who spends his time "pouring scorn", and an obsessive amount of time, trainspotter-like, counting people's posts and so on, is you.



I haven't actually counted anyone's posts... as well you know, though it provides a handy distraction from the nastier truth for you.

It's just odd that the person responsible for posting my picture and personal details on a public forum has less than a third of her posts visible, according to her profile, which took all of 2 seconds to figure out.

And you do tend to become inquisitive when some lisping shit-stirring twunt is spreading your personal info over the internet, so don't give me the obsessive trainspotter bollocks.

I think your hero ernestolynch is the one with the questionable obsessive compulsive habit, seeing as he claims to have actually saved hundreds of threads over a period of years from this BB.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Dec 16, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Can't we just get along?


Maybe you could reign in pk a little?  Give him a biscuit and send him to his basket.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Maybe you could reign in pk a little?  Give him a biscuit and send him to his basket.


do you editor should throttle pk back a bit?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2005)

pk's just trolling and trying to stir up trouble where, as far as I know, it doesn't really exist.

Why, I don't know.

Perhaps is everyone ignores pk, he/she will crawl back under whatever stone he/she crawled out from.


----------



## pk (Dec 16, 2005)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> pk's just trolling and trying to stir up trouble where, as far as I know, it doesn't really exist.
> 
> Why, I don't know.



Nothing to do with seeing my photograph and name being bandied and slagged off on a public forum then, no...?

Say hi to Uncle Ern... I might have a Christmas Treat for him soon...


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> And you do tend to become inquisitive when some lisping shit-stirring twunt is spreading your personal info over the internet, so don't give me the obsessive trainspotter bollocks.


Please stop this personal abuse _*now.*_

There's no question that what went on in that thread was _bang out of order_ but that's no reason to act as badly here.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with seeing my photograph and name being bandied and slagged off on a public forum then, no...?
> 
> Say hi to Uncle Ern... I might have a Christmas Treat for him soon...



If anyone put your personal details up on the web, without your consent, then they were wrong to do so. That goes without saying.

But that doesn't give you the right to try and cause personal animosity batween posters, not to mention trouble between two bulletin boards.

Nobody, on either board, wants the kind of feud that you seem hell bent on starting.

And that's my last word on the matter.


----------



## pk (Dec 16, 2005)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> If anyone put your personal details up on the web, without your consent, then they were wrong to do so. That goes without saying.
> 
> But that doesn't give you the right to try and cause personal animosity batween posters, not to mention trouble between two bulletin boards.
> 
> ...



Oooh hark at you!


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2006)

libcom said:
			
		

> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database


 

Nevermind, it's my shite computer's fault


----------



## Firky (Feb 22, 2006)

Still fucked here.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.libcom.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8215


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 22, 2006)

there have been problems with the hosts all day... hopefully they'll get their shit together soon, and stability will return to the libcom lands.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2006)

Wouldn't worry about it, I've found the single greatest anarchist site EVER! 

http://www.crackfixpropaganda.cjb.net/


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Wouldn't worry about it, I've found the single greatest anarchist site EVER!
> 
> http://www.crackfixpropaganda.cjb.net/




we had fun with him many moons ago on enrager, he would stab you for a packet of cigarettes!


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2006)

revol68 said:
			
		

> we had fun with him many moons ago on enrager, he would stab you for a packet of cigarettes!


I remember, was trying to find the crack/fix propaganda fan fiction on libcom


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> I remember, was trying to find the crack/fix propaganda fan fiction on libcom



was that by wayne or redyred?


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 22, 2006)

revol68 said:
			
		

> was that by wayne or redyred?


I think it was wayne, but I can't really recall.


----------



## blamblam (Feb 23, 2006)

Nah it was redyred - so fucking good though!!!

the server's been fucked so databases down. Which is annoying...


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> the server's been fucked so databases down. Which is annoying...


You backed it all up OK?

Hope you get it sorted. It's 'orrible when yer board goes down!


----------



## catch (Feb 23, 2006)

Should all be up again in a few minutes all being well.

meanwhile
http://libcom.org/library
http://libcom.org/history
http://libcom.org/organise
http://libcom.org/gallery
http://libcom.org/britain
and http://libcom.org/thought
are all working fine


----------



## blamblam (Feb 23, 2006)

ace.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> Should all be up again in a few minutes all being well.


I've always had a soft spot for enrager (I still can't call you by your new name!) and occasionally have a look around.

I'll also  admit to sometimes doing what I suppose is the opposite of a 'vanity search' to see who's cussing me out (I know you're not interested in inter-board bullshit and always stamp it out, but a few slip through.)

 I see you've recently been blessed with a visit from Mr Multiple ID himself, Kasheem, calling me a 'fascist' and some fuckwit from 'another site' claiming that I "get money from Sony"! _I wish!_

Anyhow, good to see your boards back up and running!


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 23, 2006)

haha, I was saying to eme last night that our boards are often the next port of call for all the loons that get chucked off here   

Just wait till " bbbbb" turns up here talking about 9/11 and spooks on indymedia and the fallacy of Official Story Believers. he insisted we ban him but he was so funny we just couldn't do it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 23, 2006)

We've already hit our current "amusing internet lunatic" quota, with zArk, currently doing a bang-up job with the Bank of England thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2006)

Zoë Herself said:
			
		

> Just wait till " bbbbb" turns up here talking about 9/11 and spooks on indymedia and the fallacy of Official Story Believers. he insisted we ban him but he was so funny we just couldn't do it.


We've got a CAL (Currently Active Loon)  insisting that urban75 is actually being funded by The Man as part of a cunning scheme to keep 9/11 off the boards.

And then there's the mysterious "urban75 Liberal Agenda" which the mods apparently consult on a daily basis.

But until you've had "Two Suns" Windsor no board can claim to be a top notch Loon Magnet.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 23, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Nah it was redyred - so fucking good though!!!


Found it


----------



## montevideo (Feb 23, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Found it



he he he posh kid lifestyler takes the piss out of other posh kid lifestyler


----------



## revol68 (Feb 23, 2006)

montevideo said:
			
		

> he he he posh kid lifestyler takes the piss out of other posh kid lifestyler



Somewhat ironic coming from a Womrade. 

Perhaps that short story was too advanced for you? Don't worry I've spoken to redyred and he has agreed to an abrigded Kids version complete with pictures.


----------



## Emma Herself (Feb 23, 2006)

monte I love you so much, I want to kiss you <33333


----------



## The Raven (Feb 23, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> the server's been fucked so databases down.



Or so you all thought.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 23, 2006)

montevideo said:
			
		

> he he he posh kid lifestyler takes the piss out of other posh kid lifestyler



That's the funniest thing I've read in quite a long time!


----------



## blamblam (Feb 24, 2006)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> That's the funniest thing I've read in quite a long time!


It was funnier if you say Crackfix's posts or website!

If you liked that though, you'll probably enjoy this: 
The Adventures of Username 2045 AD (written, amongst others, after this thread)
And this:
Beyond the Future 

The best bit of fan fiction's not on there anymore, the Yrwenot3 biopic... it was sadly lost


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Mar 8, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Found it


indeed pretty funny stuff, the funniest bit being about the general strike though.


----------



## In Bloom (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm a complete nob, you know.


----------



## blamblam (Mar 8, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Now that's funny
> 
> Since you haven't actually met me and know fuck all about me, I'm not sure where you get "posh" from.  And as for "lifestyler"


I think he's accusing the author of the piece, redyred. Who is a care worker in Essex, and all round decent human being. And not a "posh kid", not that it matters anyway. Monte has met him though, when mates tried to threaten him, ha ha.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 8, 2006)

oh i forgot mention I met Monte at the Dublin bookfair.

Detailed report to follow...


----------



## peacepete (Mar 8, 2006)

those stories are amazing (if a little too close to home)

my friends in notts are off to see Zerzan talk in a couple of weeks. hope they don't come back even worse than when they set off!


----------



## In Bloom (Mar 8, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> I think he's accusing the author of the piece, redyred. Who is a care worker in Essex, and all round decent human being. And not a "posh kid", not that it matters anyway. Monte has met him though, when mates tried to threaten him, ha ha.


Ah 

*feels a little silly*


----------



## blamblam (Mar 8, 2006)

peacepete said:
			
		

> my friends in notts are off to see Zerzan talk in a couple of weeks. hope they don't come back even worse than when they set off!


----------



## blamblam (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 11, 2006)

did some pull the plug on phpbb?!?!

    

libcom and TTG both down.


----------



## blamblam (Apr 11, 2006)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> did some pull the plug on phpbb?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> libcom and TTG both down.


Yeah we both have the same hosts, hence we're both down. The hosts have been notified... shouldn't be too long hopefully!

We have emergency forums here:
http://punkt.org.uk/forum

But haven't told anyone about them yet... but well now we have I spose!


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 11, 2006)

TTG have emergency forums as well but I've not bookmarked the URL - oh well time to do some work and get a sandwich I guess!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 11, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Yeah we both have the same hosts, hence we're both down.



fascinating. where's my PM???


----------



## blamblam (Apr 11, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> fascinating. where's my PM???


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Pop on over to tcte.


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 11, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> fascinating. where's my PM???



up your junta.....


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 11, 2006)

But if these two are down you can always come over to my Harold Hill forum to discuss all things Essex   

http://www.haroldhill.org/haroldforum/index.php


----------



## catch (Apr 11, 2006)

Or you could read excerpts from the libcom blog in Farsi: 

http://newleft.blogfa.com/post-43.aspx

or swedish: http://bakomrubrikerna.blogspot.com/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 11, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> Or you could read excerpts from the libcom blog in Farsi:
> 
> http://newleft.blogfa.com/



It's worth looking at just to admire the aesthetically pleasing writing


----------



## catch (Apr 11, 2006)

coming up slowly.

Non database sections of the site are now up - like: http://www.libcom.org/history/
and http://www.libcom.org/organise/


----------



## catch (Apr 11, 2006)

coming back on-line slowly.

Non database sections of the site are now up - like: http://www.libcom.org/history/
and http://www.libcom.org/organise/


----------



## blamblam (Apr 11, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> coming up slowly.
> 
> Non database sections of the site are now up - like: http://www.libcom.org/history/
> and http://www.libcom.org/organise/


I'll get a couple of new history articles online for people...


----------



## catch (Apr 11, 2006)

ahhhh, that's service.


----------



## blamblam (Apr 11, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> ahhhh, that's service.


Bah FTP's fucked, will do later


----------



## catch (Apr 11, 2006)

Our hosts have informed us that the site will be up within the next hour. Non database bits of the site are still up intermittently.


----------



## blamblam (Apr 11, 2006)

Finally! Back up'n'running
www.libcom.org

Just forum posts from 5am to 11.30am missing.

If you don't want to see our site crash+burn again, please check out our donate page and slip us a couple of quid!
http://www.libcom.org/notes/donate.php


----------



## Emma Herself (Apr 11, 2006)

Except now we're not up and running


----------



## Emma Herself (Apr 11, 2006)

yes we are...


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 11, 2006)

Make your bloody minds up


----------



## catch (Apr 12, 2006)

Everything seems to be back to normal now.

Apart from my nerves


----------



## smokedout (Apr 12, 2006)

direct action


----------



## knopf (Jun 19, 2006)

*bump* -- forums back after hacking incident. Thankyou for your patience.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2006)

knopf said:
			
		

> *bump* -- forums back after hacking incident.


Good to hear. The Actionettes forums got hacked too by those arseholes.

<ed remembers he still hasn't fixed it for them>


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 19, 2006)

.


----------



## wonko the sane (Jun 19, 2006)

Was down for 10 minutes, but that was planned  Everything is fine now. We wont be going down again!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 20, 2006)

The boards are gone and I can't log in


----------



## knopf (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep -- gone again. 

Come on libcom, sort it aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhht!


----------



## Thora (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a bit shoddy over at libcom isn't it?


----------



## knopf (Jun 20, 2006)

Young people today, I don't know.


----------



## Thora (Jun 20, 2006)

Are they all too busy drinking White Lightning in the park to fix it?


----------



## knopf (Jun 20, 2006)

In the park? _Outside_? _*In the fresh air*_?


----------



## Emma Herself (Jun 20, 2006)

They're being fixed again now.. I am doing my best to help by making cups of tea


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> But until you've had "Two Suns" Windsor no board can claim to be a top notch Loon Magnet.


Oh YES!!!! Madam Chemtrails! all-time immortal classic!


----------



## october_lost (Jun 20, 2006)

Poor guys, does anyone know whats happened?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 27, 2006)

there she goes again


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2006)

I've just spent a delightful 15 minutes unhacking the actionettes forum after some moronic fuckwit thought it would be a whizzo idea to fuck up their boards.

If you haven't already used it, the PHPBB Admin ToolKit v2.1 is well worth a download for helping sort it out:  http://starfoxtj.no-ip.com/phpbb/toolkit

I'm sure you have ample resources to hand, but if you need any help, give us a shout!


----------



## catch (Jul 7, 2006)

And back again. 

editor, we have some more work to do on conversion, but we're going to get rid of phpbb altogether within a few weeks.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> And back again.
> 
> editor, we have some more work to do on conversion, but we're going to get rid of phpbb altogether within a few weeks.


If you can afford the licence, vbulletin is a *lot* better.

I reckon it's well worth the outlay.


----------



## tangentlama (Jul 7, 2006)

libcom's got some brill political debates going down


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 4, 2006)

there's weird shit going on over there now


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 4, 2006)

We are still in beta on the new forums, so stuff is changing every day as the coders add new features. Catch took the forums offline this morning for about ten minutes while he did a major change, but now it is back up and much faster.

When the new system is completely finished it will be amazing, loads of functionality that we didn't have before, and really snappy. In the meantime you'll just have to bear with us, and make any suggestions for improvments in the feedback forum. Thanks everyone!


----------



## knopf (Aug 4, 2006)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> now it is back up


Is it?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 4, 2006)

no


----------



## knopf (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been at work for 2 hours now, and no-one's called me a cock. Bring back libcom.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2006)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> no


What is the recurring problem with this site?

Be happy to do what I can (if anything) to help.




Oh, and <picky mode> could you remove the URL from yer tag line please and otherwise we'll get types posting up all sorts of dodgy links....cheers!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 4, 2006)

sure, removed.

I'll ask catch if he can explain the problems and if he needs any help- cheers for that.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like catch was moving the beta forums and site into the main site- still not finished but the forums work from this link http://www.libcom.org/node/8729


----------



## catch (Aug 4, 2006)

We switched DNS over last night  - in English that's pointing libcom.org to the new site and libcom.org.uk back to the old one. It usually takes a couple of hours so would've been nice and easy on a quiet Thursday night, but instead did nothing until this morning then took ages leaving us in internet limbo for a couple of hours :roll:

You should be able to see the new site at libcom.org - lots still to do, but that's where everything new will be now and we're shifting stuff over and adding features every day.

libcom.org.uk is still stuck somewhere, but that'll point to the old site hopefully later on today.

editor, thanks again for the offer of help. I think we're pretty much ok (unless you happen know a quick and easy way to import a geeklog latin1 database into a drupal utf-8 one retaining the user/article/headline and url mapping ). We'd been planning to move to a new server and new software later on this year anyway, but decided to bring this forward after all the hacking last month. So it's not as, er, smooth, as we'd like, but when it's finished things will be much, much better.

Anyone with questions please ask them on: http://www.libcom.org/forums/feedback

edit: none of that nasty showthread.php?t=14293454&page=7 stuff eh editor?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> edit: none of that nasty showthread.php?t=14293454&page=7 stuff eh editor?


To be honest, that doesn't really bother me so long as it all works, it's robust, it can handle a ton of traffic and it offers a rich feature set for users and admins!

The system you've now got looks pretty basic to me, but so long as it does what you want and is secure and reliable - nice one!
Are they searchable, btw? Or do you need to register for that?

 

Oh - and you've got a wee typo here:http://www.libcom.org/front_page
"if you *preivously* had an account "


----------



## catch (Aug 4, 2006)

the forums are pretty basic, but they're being developed. Everything else is very, very feature rich but since we started the new site with just the library and the forums no one can tell yet 

search is there, but it needs to reindex over 8000 articles and 110,000 comments so it'll be a while before it actually picks stuff up.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2006)

catch said:
			
		

> the forums are pretty basic, but they're being developed. Everything else is very, very feature rich but since we started the new site with just the library and the forums no one can tell yet


What software runs the forums?

And have you seen it in action on busier forums?

I used to use UBB software, but as the site grew it became progressively more useless, so I hope your new system is reasonably future-proofed!


----------



## catch (Aug 4, 2006)

The whole site including the forums is running on drupal. Drupal's forums are as busy or busier than ours, so they'll have to keep the forums scalable otherwise they'll get messed up themselves (we hope). It means the entire site can be run with single sign-on, unified permissions sets, tagging across all sections etc. etc. instead of the 5 CMSes and loads of static html we were (well still are really until we shift the rest of the content) running.

The Onion and a few other big websites run on Drupal (although I don't know of any other big discussion forums offhand), so we're pretty sure it'll take a lot of pressure - we just have to learn how our new server works a bit more...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 5, 2006)

why can;t i get on to it still?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2006)

http://libcom.org/forums


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2006)

For fucksake now the back up forums are fucking up!

At this rate I'll be stuck here forever!


----------



## cathal marcs (Aug 10, 2006)

Its a pleasure having your comapny grace us


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2006)

Come on fellas: bite the bullet and sort out some decent BB software!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2006)

The continuing problems are inconvenient, but I feel for the techie dudes.


----------



## blamblam (Aug 10, 2006)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The continuing problems are inconvenient, but I feel for the techie dudes.


Yeah a problem is our main techies aren't about this week, so thanks for bearing with us. Our backup forums are up and operational here: www.punkt.org.uk/forum and most of the site is up and running on www.libcom.org.uk

We do apologise for any inconvenience while we're undertaking a massive upgrade of the site, moving onto a whole new system which will be a vast improvement on the old when it gets going.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2006)

as i said, youse should keep the beta site private until it's all ironed out, no point having a load of false starts.

Just keep to the back up forums for the moment, cos it's really annoying having threads spread over the two.


----------



## treelover (Aug 12, 2006)

its a good site, but you really do need to get the tech problems sorted,


----------

